# Fingernails



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Seems I constantly need to clean my fingernails. I could be outside for 5 minutes and my nails need to be cleaned again. How annoying!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bite them down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Bite them down.


Then they're even harder to clean.

Gloves, Karen, gloves. I started wearing them to protect my hands. Now they also give me more grip since the hands are no longer as strong as they used to be.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Then they're even harder to clean.
> 
> Nope. Garden hose full blast under the nails.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Bite them down.


That sounds yummy!


----------

